

Mobility Trends from 2013 - scapecast
http://www.slideshare.net/scapecast/accenture-bubble-over-barcelona-2013-mwc-mobility-trends

======
scapecast
Just remembered my presentation from last year - the major trends mentioned in
there actually accelerated. If I had to update it for this year, what would
you suggest to include?

